# Got my face blown off!



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

So after i get this Pm from this fine gentleman, Ron (Shuckins) that my address has a mistake (thank ya kindly) he turns around and DOES THIS!

Shazaaam! Boom goes the dynamite! :flame:


















Never did i think that someone could hate me so much as to bomb me!
Thank you good sir, you are on my sht list. I will get ya back. The future awaits. The gestures of the people here amaze me. I cannot wait to try all of these.

Sorry for the crappy pictures, had to use my phone, my rebel's batterys are dead. I left the battery grip on.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice hit Ron enjoy Leon!:thumb:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to "the club". Another amazing hit! Shuckins is a bombing machine!


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Some awsome sticks man, Congrats.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Another great hit from Shuckins. Enjoy!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Being such a new member i feel i dont deserve these :hail:


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice hit! 

All that Ron fella does is start trouble.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Ron is Da Man LOL

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Ron is Da Man LOL
> 
> Congrats and enjoy


:thumb:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

poor newbs!


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

lmao good ole shuckins

shuckins is the name bombing is the game :bolt:


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Ron is Da Man LOL
> 
> Congrats and enjoy


He is da man, i dont which to smoke first!


----------



## firehousearms (Jun 1, 2011)

The guy never rests! What a great guy!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

One more nice hit of Ron.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

l330n said:


> So after i get this Pm from this fine gentleman, Ron (Shuckins) that my address has a mistake (thank ya kindly) he turns around and DOES THIS!
> 
> Shazaaam! Boom goes the dynamite! :flame:
> 
> ...


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like you got some great sticks.


----------



## vish11418 (May 15, 2012)

nice


----------

